# BMW 6 Series



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Not actually seen much discussion on this, but I think it looks lovely, & a perfect compromise between coupe style & saloon practicality. Its also fairly cheap @ circa Â£50k


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, I really like it. I've read quite a few reviews on it and it seems to benefit by being described as a GT rather than a sports car. It's kind of how I see the TT in a way.

I'm sure my next motor is going to be a BMW (never thought I would say that) and that would be a lovely option. Trouble is, its proximity to Porsche teritory might make me think twice.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's that boot though.... :-/

Looks like a good driver.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

It's horrible

It seems BMW have committed themselves to the Chris Bangle desgin theme to the point of no return by pushing ahead with the 5 and 6 series despite the lukewarm response to the 7 series. The marketing stance seems similar to the cutting edge, in the know, styling message conveyed by Rado watches ... and how many of those do actually see on peoples wrists? ... and when you do, you think to yourself the wearer has been conned by the marketing hype. The acid test of market acceptability will be the reaction of the second hand market which, if poor, will restrict BMWs ability to charge a premium price for dynamic engineering alone, for some people style is a very strong selling point. Perhaps the best example of style over function is the TT ... great styling masking mediocre Golf based engineering.

I don't see the 6 series in the XKR/911 market, consequently, it may just create a niche for itself based on initial new model, must have, vanity. If you can afford Â£60k for a specced 6 series brand snobbery is less of an issue compared to a 3 series driver lusting after a 5 series. Is there genuine customer demand for this car? or is it a sense of BMW tradition for a large GT coupe?

I suspect the depreciation and economic cost is going to be savage. At this price level you probably don't need to compromise by buying a 4 seat coupe, many can afford the option of a saloon and a 2+2.

If BMW push the corporate styling down into the high voulume high margin 3 series they are going to be in trouble. After 20 years of BMWs I have recently switched to Mercedes ... I am not sure what would entice me back to BMW.

At the recent Frankfurt show I spent 15 minutes watching peoples reaction as they walked round the car, 80% of them stopped when they got to the arse end and simply shook thheir heads ... and none of them wore a Rado watch !

conclusion .. a missed opportunity


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> It's horrible
> 
> It seems BMW have committed themselves to the Chris Bangle desgin theme to the point of no return by pushing ahead with the 5 and 6 series despite the lukewarm response to the 7 series. The marketing stance seems similar to the cutting edge, in the know, styling message conveyed by Rado watches ... and how many of those do actually see on peoples wrists? ... Â and when you do, you think to yourself the wearer has been conned by the marketing hype. The acid test of market acceptability will be the reaction of the second hand market which, if poor, will restrict BMWs ability to charge a premium price for dynamic engineering alone, for some people style is a very strong selling point. Perhaps the best example of style over function is the TT ... great styling masking mediocre Golf based engineering.
> 
> ...


Maybe they will attract new customers though. I have never owned a BMW, but now their cars are starting to look a bit different from everything else on the road, I'm more inclined to consider them.

Whilst journalistic response to the 5 and 7 series has been along the lines of what you say, there has been very positive feedback to the 6 series.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Took these at MPH 03 on Friday...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/6-1.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/6-2.JPG


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Cabriolet looks good too - except that boot.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ... except that boot.


Kind of looks a bit (old model) 911 ish, with the whale tail spoiler?

That is not a pretty looking rear. Be useful for a bit of al fresco ironing though Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Kind of looks a bit (old model) 911 ish, with the whale tail spoiler?
> 
> That is not a pretty looking rear. Be useful for a bit of al fresco ironing though Â


Agreed, but I still reckon I'd go for the BMW keys if I had to drive down to the Med, over say a Jag XK or Lexus SC430. It's for the Coffin Dodger sector I guess


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

The arse looks like the Elephant man. I didn't like it on the 7, don't like it on the 5 and it looks even worse on the 6.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

OK what's worse - the Renault Megane arse or the BMW one?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

The obtuse answer is the front of the Fiat Multipla .

If forced, the BM is worse, at least the Megane looks like it was designed that way (and no, I don't like it, although unlike the BM(s) it has grown on me a little). The big problem for me is that the BM(s) looks like it was forced to change in the last week before production started due to some sudden new regulation (the necessity to carry a 40ft parachute in the bootlid mayhap? :). It's just such a carbuncle on the rear.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> OK what's worse - the Renault Megane arse or the BMW one?


I hated the rear end of the Renault Clio back in 2000 - and then I bought one Â : It's rear looked perfectly normal by the time I sold it. But the Megane's arse looks way too big. Definately a case of form over function as I would have thought the rear window design reduces load space.

The more I look at the rear end of the new 6, the more Porsche/Boxster I see in it. Look at the shape of the rear quarter, the light and the rear 'bumper' panel. Â And then they stuck that ugly boot on it Â 

Will we ever get used to it? Well, It makes the Z4 look very pretty!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like the rear of the Megane. Â The five door looks nicer than the three door IMHO.



















Though like Paul says, it can't be very functional.


----------

